# How much do betta sleep at night?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Just curious... do bettas usually sleep all night? I got up to pee at 4:00 AM and Lila was swimming around in her tank. Whenever I saw Shiny at that time, he was always sleeping. I don't know about Fishie because he's in the other room and I've never checked on him at night.
They were all sleeping when I got home last night, though. It was only like 9:30! hehe but there were no lights on. I tried to feed them but they were all totally uninterested because they were still waking up. They all ate enthusiastically about an hour later, though.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i'm not sure myself...but if you wanna see something eerie, look at goldfish late at night. if i'm up changing Lucian at night, and look over at their tank, it's unnerving seeing them in half-twilight, totally motionless like ghost fish


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Buddha sleeps for a really long time o.o

I can estimate that he sleeps about 12 hours at a time.

Around this time (it's 10pm EST), he'll start winding down, and he'll sleep usually until I wake up.
Most of my fish sleep until I'm up

Speak of the devil, a few minutes later and he;s asleep xD


----------



## LizardFish (Sep 19, 2012)

My boys, (who are in their own tanks and never see other fish), are generally still the entire night, except for the occasional movement to change positions or whatever. My females, however, move a lot more. I guess seeing each other is a distraction that keeps them up. I also notice that a lot of aggression between female fish happens at night.


----------

